# How common is it for sperm to live 4-5 days?



## 123

Just wondering what my chances might be. I seem to have ovulated about a week early (CD 12 instead of CD 17-19). And there was definately some unprotected activity about 4-5 days earlier.









Anyway, I know sperm can survive that long, but does anyone know how often enough of them survive to complete the mission?







My dh is freaking out about financial things right now, so it would be a little stressful to get pregnant in the next few months. (Although we'd deal with it fine, we were going to ttc in Dec. anyway.)

Thanks.


----------



## OTMomma

I don't know of any statistics. I do know that for most people, they need to have sex closer to O, but its possible. Since you Ovulated so early, I'd go with the theory that if you are, it is really meant to be.


----------



## mclisa

They can last that long, but again I'm not sure if anyone knows those numbers. You are more likely to have a girl.

Happy waiting and let us know in a couple of weeks what you find out.


----------



## kerikadi

I think it is unlikely but our DD#2 is a result of long living sperm. I think the determining factor is the mucus the sperm would be living in. I tend to have fertile mucus for DAYS. If you tend to be dryer or more tacky I would think it unlikely but if you have a river o' fertile mucus anything like mine it's a possibility









Keri


----------



## Threefold

We think at least one sperm lasted 7 days in order for our dd to arrive.














Unless we dtd and forgot


----------



## bobandjess99

it depends on the quality of the mucous...go back to your chart...what was the mucous like for those 4-5 days? If it is fertile mucous, or close to it....you are more likey to have a uumm...problem..if it was still dry for a few days, and then turned fertilt right before O, then likely they didn't last long.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

:


----------



## wifeandmom

Yup, your mucous will largely determine how long the swimmers are able to survive. It doesn't take much, but at least *some* EWCM is usually necessary for sperm to survive the journey to the waiting egg.

Some women have thin, watery, EW consistency mucous for only a day or two, making it unlikely that sperm would survive 5 days PRIOR to the onset of EW mucous.

I have a set of twins that were conceived through intercourse that occurred 4 days prior to ovulation (no doubt about ovulation date as we were being monitored via u/s on fertility meds, but cycle was cancelled due to too many follicles).

It *does* happen, although I do believe I've read somewhere recently that 80%+ of viable pg are conceived within 2 days of ovulation occurring. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## 123

Thank you for all the replies. I'm not sure about the quality of mucus because I have a hard time seeing any pattern to it, so I don't pay too much attention. But I rarely have a dry day, before or after O. And more often than not it seems eggwhitish, which is what makes it difficult to find a pattern.

Shortly after I posted I had a little spotting and cramping that was severe for a couple of hours and tapered off over the next 24 hours. This is very unusual for me. I rarely spot and never spot after O. But it was early for implantation (3dpo), so maybe I was just more stressed than I thought.

I agree with the poster who said that if there is a baby, then it's meant to be. That is a calming thought for me, especially since there is nothing to do now but wait. And my dh didn't freak out when I told him about this possibility. He just said, "What the heck, we'll find the money somewhere."







Sometimes I don't give him enough credit.

So time will tell, I guess.


----------

